# Outside dogs



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

How do you guys feel about keeping dogs outside? Do you feel there is a responsible way to do it and an irresponsible way? or do you just feel that any owner who has their dog outside is irresponsible?

I have never had an outside dog, and i do not think i will have one in the future but
I personally feel like there is a responsible kind way to keep outside dogs. I know a lot of outside dogs who get more one on one attention than the average house pet. When most people think of an outside dog, they tend to think of a dog kept in a poor setup, that probably isn't clean, and they think the dog is neglected and will therefor become "aggressive". To me that is a result of a bad owner, and i don't feel like people should demonize keeping outdoor dogs based on those bad examples who do not do it properly. If you chain your dog up outside and neglect it, i doubt you would be a much better owner had you kept your dog inside..

Bad out door set up:









Good Out Door Set up:

















The chain on those two dogs is NOT heavy they only keep a small portion off it up off the ground when moving around and the dogs have no problem jumping up and down and running all over the place on the chain


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I think it depends on the dog, really.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I do not have a problem with outdoor dogs in some circumstances. That means a few things to me:

The dog is not alone most of the time. That can mean the dog is working/living with stock (like LGDs), that the owner is out there working with the dog, or even just playing with the dog.

The dog has adequate food, shelter, and water. 

The dog has the same standard of care, otherwise, as an indoor one. That means medical needs, vaccinations, flea and tick preventative, heartworm tests and prevention, grooming, regular worming - whatever. 

That the dog is protected from other animals and people - so, for me, a dog inside a fence, even if chained inside the fence, is FAR better than a dog who is just chained.

Basically, the dog has all its needs met, including social needs, and is protected. If you're doing that, I don't really care how you go about it or where your dog sleeps. Frankly, Thud would dearly love me to let him sleep outside. And to be honest? I'm thinking about it.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I would probably never do it myself... but while I was growing up, we lived on the side of a mountain in the woods. We had 3 dogs who were all tied up on those long dog runs or whatever and they each had shelter in a dog house. The two females fought with each other badly, so they had to be separated anyways. The only time they came inside is if it was too hot, or too cold. They got their medical needs met... for the most part, and they got to take turns having free roam. We didn't have a fenced yard, it was 5 acres of woods and a steep hill. Sometimes we'd take the two GSDs (mother and son) up the mountain for a hike off leash. But on a normal day they were outside tied up. Not exactly a way I'd keep my dog now, or in the future, but that's how I was raised.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I do not have a problem with outdoor dogs in some circumstances. That means a few things to me:
> 
> The dog is not alone most of the time. That can mean the dog is working/living with stock (like LGDs), that the owner is out there working with the dog, or even just playing with the dog.
> 
> ...


We let Manna sleep outside for the first time last night, best night sleep ever! (she makes a lot of dreaming noise)
Well let is a more giving word, she pretty much forced the issue. (wouldn't come in and I was contrary so I said fine stay out there)

Though we're going to have to get a better set-up for the dog house as the shed with the outside cushioned couch/bed (even though I don't think she bothered to use it) isn't exactly ideal.


----------



## DaisyDC (Feb 24, 2013)

While I doubt I'd personally do it--not being somewhere I'm likely to have much/any land, and not being particularly attracted to the sort of breeds that tend to be well suited to it--I've known some who have been happy dogs with long lives. Growing up, our neighbor's dog was an outside dog, some kind of ticked heeler mix mutt, who had both a an enclosed, shady suburban yard and her own doghouse/kennel, and lived well into her late teens. They had a basset that was happy living out, too, though another of their dogs was indoor/outdoor. They seemed to do what made the dogs happiest. My grandparents' collie was pretty much an outdoor dog, except in extreme weather when she'd come inside, but otherwise had the run of a few acres of yard/farm and the garage, plus her doghouse. There's a sheep farm near where I board that has two big LGDs who live out with the sheep, which is exactly what they were meant to do, and have access to the same shelters and water as the sheep.

It really depends on the dog and the setup. I don't have an inherent problem with it, and think a lot of dogs are probably happy that way, if it's done properly.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

BrittanyG said:


> I think it depends on the dog, really.


I think this is very true, i believe there are certain breeds, or individuals who have no place being outside exposed to the elements, a Chihuahua is a good example of a dog who should be kept indoors


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Diesel is an outdoor dog.
I hate it. And I will never do it again. There's no sense in it.

HOWEVER.
My dog is in no way neglected or abused. My dog wants for nothing, so to speak. In fact, I just came back in from our run and playing in the hose. A storm is coming so I need to pile back in here.
He gets hours upon hours of my attention a day, just him and I. He gets brought in when the weather calls for it, I always make sure he's comfortable and clean and entertained in some way.

My dog was also tied/chained up until about a month ago. I just put him back in his kennel from being on his tie out most of the day. 
I always check on my dog regularly to ensure he's okay. I'm not a fan of him being on a tie out of any kind, but it allows him to have a lot of room to move and play with his friend and go somewhere very cool and sheltered -and dirty -.- - just to way he likes it. He's in a kennel at night now and when I'm gone to be sure he stays home and nothing can just run up to him.

Though I have an outdoor dog, I always cringe when I see dogs outside. Because unless I know better, or until I know better, it's pretty safe to assume they're miserable. Stuck outside, getting fed once or twice a day and patted on the head, maybe. Like a shelter dog.
A lot of them are just generally neglected as far as attention and grooming and vet and what not. But then you have those, lots of those, who want for everything in the world.


But I also know indoor dogs who don't get half the life some outdoor dogs do.

It depends on the dog and the owner. Diesel hates it inside.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I doubt I'll have an outside dog again, but my last dog spent most of his time outside. He was a malamute/collie mix, 90lbs, very furry. He didn't like being inside and would sprawl on the coolest floor he could find and look miserable (even in winter -- we'd bring him in when the temp dropped to -15C/5F, and often when we'd let him out to pee, he'd refuse to come back in). We didn't do everything perfectly, but he was chained with a light line inside a fence behind the house (well away from the street), he had a nice doghouse, he always had water, and he got at least one walk a day, usually two. In addition, in summertime, we were all outside more (yardwork, BBQs, whatever), so he got more attention. He seemed like a happy enough dog. 

I do find that I've bonded more with my indoor dogs, though. I'd definitely prefer to have an indoor dog, but I don't think that keeping a dog outside is necessarily cruel. If people are walking and playing with the dog every day and make sure to keep up on HW and flea/tick prevention and grooming and all of that, I think some breeds can live a happy life outside (the more independent ones especially -- I am not sure that a golden would do as well as a husky).

Here's Scout, refusing to come in even though it was cold and storming:










Another photo of him in his favorite season, ignoring his doghouse to curl up in the snow:










Photo that shows his deck, doghouse, water bowls, and the fence (on a very windy day):










Happy dog:


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I know happy outside dogs but also miserable outside dogs. It all boils down to the owner. A good set up for me is a long fenced in area with a shed or nice dog house to get into. Shade in the summer, fresh water, gets let out and is taken on a walk,played with daily, vet care ect... I used to have outside dogs. They were never penned or chained up,except the hunting dogs were and our " pet dogs" were allowed inside on the porch if the weather was nasty. They got fed daily played with trained vet care and were more spoiled than my grandmas inside dog. They went on car rides, camping, to the store and where part of the family who liked to be outside.the hunting dogs got fans in summer and always had fresh water and food.they were my grandpas dogs and they only new it that way and seemed happy. My dogs are inside but now that it is summer they are usually outside. They have a large run have a shed to get into, have a shade tree, a pool and I'm outside a lot. There inside if it is dark, to hot or raining out. Bentley loves it outside, tank likes it inside but will be okay outside and Mae could care anyway.


----------



## Emmett (Feb 9, 2013)

Well in principle I don't have a problem with *responsibly* keeping a dog outside, I do think it is very dependent on the particular dog. Since you used pictures of APBTs I'm going to use them as an example. I see a lot of people with a number of APBTs (other breeds and mixes too) that house them on chain spots where the mechanics of it are all good and they make sure to spend quality time with their dogs. The argument is frequently put forward that they get more _quality_ attention than many inside dogs and I won't argue that, but I can't help but think that for a people loving breed being kept separate from their people for most of the day is worrisome.

Just passively basking in the presence of _their_ people for a lot of dogs is important. Emmett and I don't spend tons of _quality_ item together. We walk and train daily, but not for hours on end, most of our time together is spent with him laying/sleeping/chewing while in my presence. Even if he's fast asleep, if I move to another room he will get up and follow me only to fall right back asleep in the new location. I can't help but think that relegating him to a chain spot and denying him that ability to consistently maintain proximity to me, even if I were to spend 3 hours of intensive _quality_ time with him, would negatively affect his constitution. There are lots of dogs that simply don't have that _need_ and are perfectly happy to spend their days outside. I'd even go so far as to say that keeping them inside and denying the opportunity to patrol and commune with nature WOULD negatively affect their constitution.

I'm absolutely NOT saying that even with an intensely people oriented dog outside is always wrong, some times it's your only option and you do what you can. With the APBTs, having 10 high energy boisterous DA dogs means that responsible chain spots are pretty much the only safe option. Sometimes family dynamics leave no other options. There are a number of reasons that would make outside the best available option, but I can't in good faith go along with the idea that when done responsibly it always equivalent to, or even better, than keeping a dog inside.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

I think it depends on the dog. Some dogs do prefer to stay outside rather than inside, and if you're keeping them out there responsibly (going out there and spending time with them, making sure they have plenty of food & water, have shelter from the elements, etc.), I don't see why it's a big deal. I personally prefer to have my dogs inside with me, and my two are way to clingy to be outdoor dogs anyways, but I don't think people should be crucified for choosing to keep their dogs outside, so long as they are doing it responsibly and the dog is cool with it.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Flaming said:


> We let Manna sleep outside for the first time last night, best night sleep ever! (she makes a lot of dreaming noise)
> Well let is a more giving word, she pretty much forced the issue. (wouldn't come in and I was contrary so I said fine stay out there)
> 
> Though we're going to have to get a better set-up for the dog house as the shed with the outside cushioned couch/bed (even though I don't think she bothered to use it) isn't exactly ideal.


This is going to be what eventually happens with Thud. He's just going to refuse to come in, and I'm going to give up and leave him out there. He wants to stay out there at night. I'm a little high strung to let him, to be honest, but sooner or later he's going to push the issue and I'm likely going to cave. OTOH, there's only about 4 hours from me going to bed to husband getting up, and sometimes it's only 2.


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

I know someone who has two outside dogs. They have a covered back patio AND a dog house, and water. They eat inside in the mornings, so no food is left outside (raccoons!!). I don't love it because one of the dogs gets matted so quickly from the long grass and rain, not sure why he doesn't use the shelter provided for him. But, they look like contented dogs, so if it works for them...


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> I doubt I'll have an outside dog again, but my last dog spent most of his time outside. He was a malamute/collie mix, 90lbs, very furry. He didn't like being inside and would sprawl on the coolest floor he could find and look miserable (even in winter -- we'd bring him in when the temp dropped to -15C/5F, and often when we'd let him out to pee, he'd refuse to come back in). We didn't do everything perfectly, but he was chained with a light line inside a fence behind the house (well away from the street), he had a nice doghouse, he always had water, and he got at least one walk a day, usually two. In addition, in summertime, we were all outside more (yardwork, BBQs, whatever), so he got more attention. He seemed like a happy enough dog.
> 
> I do find that I've bonded more with my indoor dogs, though. I'd definitely prefer to have an indoor dog, but I don't think that keeping a dog outside is necessarily cruel. If people are walking and playing with the dog every day and make sure to keep up on HW and flea/tick prevention and grooming and all of that, I think some breeds can live a happy life outside (the more independent ones especially -- I am not sure that a golden would do as well as a husky).
> 
> ...


I LOVE those pictures!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Reminds me of what my friend posted on Facebook the other day - 










I have no problems with outdoor dogs. I will never have one, but I know people who do so responsibly and I think their outdoor dogs live better than my indoor dog does. To be honest, if I let him, my dog would probably choose to sleep outside every night. Throughout the day he will ask to be let outside just to lay down on the grass or cement for a nap.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

CptJack said:


> This is going to be what eventually happens with Thud. He's just going to refuse to come in, and I'm going to give up and leave him out there. He wants to stay out there at night. I'm a little high strung to let him, to be honest, but sooner or later he's going to push the issue and I'm likely going to cave. OTOH, there's only about 4 hours from me going to bed to husband getting up, and sometimes it's only 2.


During the day Manna rarely steps outside besides walks and the park, so she's probably not going to be fully outside. But when she is outside she has access to the door and lets us know when she wants to come in. (at 5:30 am this morning when she demands food) 

It's not like I keep her inside on purpose, she's more than welcome to go in and out as she pleases, we have a 6' fence to contain her so no tie to tangle. She just rather lay on an AC vent during the day.
She's becoming disturbingly nocturnal as well as of late.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Flaming said:


> During the day Manna rarely steps outside besides walks and the park, so she's probably not going to be fully outside. But when she is outside she has access to the door and lets us know when she wants to come in. (at 5:30 am this morning when she demands food)
> 
> It's not like I keep her inside on purpose, she's more than welcome to go in and out as she pleases, we have a 6' fence to contain her so no tie to tangle. She just rather lay on an AC vent during the day.
> She's becoming disturbingly nocturnal as well as of late.


Oh, no, I know entirely. We just have a fenced yard he wants to hang out in, mostly at night. I suspect it has to do with the weather, to be honest. He's not a newfie but he has quite a bit of coat, and it's HOT during the day. So being out at night probably makes sense to him. I may just bite the bullet and do a dog door. Or just put up one of those hanging screen things with magnets the dogs can push through, so he can let himself in. We'll see. There's nothing out there that can hurt him, and he can't get out, I just get nervy.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Equinox said:


> Reminds me of what my friend posted on Facebook the other day -


You know, this raises an interesting question. Seeing a dog out in a yard WITHOUT a tie-out or dog house and no one thinks twice. If you give the dog a tie out (maybe it's a jumper, or climber or - who knows) or access to a dog house, and the assumption is that the owner is horrible. I get why the assumption changes to believing the dog is always out, but it's actually kind of sad. I think a lot of dogs who are just hanging out would benefit from or enjoy a dog house, even if they're allowed to use the people house at will.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Oh, no, I know entirely. We just have a fenced yard he wants to hang out in, mostly at night. I suspect it has to do with the weather, to be honest. He's not a newfie but he has quite a bit of coat, and it's HOT during the day. So being out at night probably makes sense to him. I may just bite the bullet and do a dog door. Or just put up one of those hanging screen things with magnets the dogs can push through, so he can let himself in. We'll see. There's nothing out there that can hurt him, and he can't get out, I just get nervy.


I get where you're coming from but I get more nervous with Manna in the house, the yard is boring compared to the dangerous house. We can't do a dog door because our cat isn't allowed out (health issues) so Manna rings a bell for out and throws stuff (a ball or hard bone) at the door to come in. I taught her the bells, I didn't teach her to knock. The door leading to our yard is right next to our bedroom door so it takes all of 5 seconds to roll out of bed half asleep and let her in or out. I wish we could do a doggy door but that's out of the question with the cat.




CptJack said:


> I think a lot of dogs who are just hanging out would benefit from or enjoy a dog house, even if they're allowed to use the people house at will.


Exactly why we want a proper dog house for Manna instead of the shed


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Crantastic said:


> I think some breeds can live a happy life outside (the more independent ones especially -- I am not sure that a golden would do as well as a husky).


Oh Aleu was MISERABLE outside. This is not a social dog at all and she pretty much seemed to hate her life out there.
Now that she's inside, she's not any more social than she was before, but she is clearly so much more content. Everything about her life improved when she came inside; she's happier, her coat is better, she picked up weight and keeps it at a healthy level. She's much more interactive and listens better. She's just... better.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

What a nice, common sense thread.


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Our last 2 dogs were outside dogs. Personally for me, I wont do it again, I LOVE having my dogs inside. 

My SIL has her dog outside 24/7 but she makes sure all his needs are met and she spends heaps of time with him. So no, as long as the dogs needs are being met 100% or close to, I'm fine with it.

Sam lives inside when we are home but outside at night as he would destroy our house in a heartbeat. I could crate train him but he LOVES being out at night - so we left it. Kayla and Kylie sleep on our room - their choice. Our dogs go into their yard when we go out, no matter how long we are gone. Its secure and safe for them.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

wvasko said:


> What a nice, common sense thread.


Yes I agree!

I have a question for those of you who do let their dogs sleep outside, or at least spend long periods outside. How long a line are you tethering them to (those who tether)? I know our foster Diesel would be SO much more content being outside when we're not directly spending time with him. He spent his life outside all of the time before he came to us (though before us he didn't get much attention). I'm considering setting up a line outside for him to spend a couple of hours at a time there (only while we are home, but not necessarily directly supervising him). We do have a line set up right now for playing in the yard, or just hanging out with him outside, but it is VERY long and if we do more than duck our heads in the house for literally 2 seconds he'll wrap around something, not dangerously so....just enough that he stands there despondent and stuck until we unwind him. What would you guys consider a decent radius for a dog to have to move around in?

I haven't tried it yet, partially because I'm a little paranoid and partially because he spent much of his life on a tether and I've been avoiding it like the plague....except the fact he seems SO content just sitting outside staring at the world sometimes, I feel he would be a little happier getting more of a chance to do that. The fact that it does seem like some of you have some happy dogs and responsible setups makes me consider doing that for him and see if he likes it.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll be honest that I don't like it at all. I know a large portion of that is because as a kid one of my shelties was poisoned outside and died. Wooden privacy fenced yard and everything. It was awful. Shack and Pete were both outside dogs but I would never have one again.

My neighbor next to me now had a dog die from poisoning too. Just not worth the risk.


----------



## Emmett (Feb 9, 2013)

Greater Swiss said:


> What would you guys consider a decent radius for a dog to have to move around in?


For me it would be as long as you can make it without them getting tangled.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Greater Swiss said:


> Yes I agree!
> 
> I have a question for those of you who do let their dogs sleep outside, or at least spend long periods outside. How long a line are you tethering them to (those who tether)? I know our foster Diesel would be SO much more content being outside when we're not directly spending time with him. He spent his life outside all of the time before he came to us (though before us he didn't get much attention). I'm considering setting up a line outside for him to spend a couple of hours at a time there (only while we are home, but not necessarily directly supervising him). We do have a line set up right now for playing in the yard, or just hanging out with him outside, but it is VERY long and if we do more than duck our heads in the house for literally 2 seconds he'll wrap around something, not dangerously so....just enough that he stands there despondent and stuck until we unwind him. What would you guys consider a decent radius for a dog to have to move around in?
> 
> I haven't tried it yet, partially because I'm a little paranoid and partially because he spent much of his life on a tether and I've been avoiding it like the plague....except the fact he seems SO content just sitting outside staring at the world sometimes, I feel he would be a little happier getting more of a chance to do that. The fact that it does seem like some of you have some happy dogs and responsible setups makes me consider doing that for him and see if he likes it.



I'd probably figure out how much of a clear radius you can give him, do some lighter supervision and pay attention to what he wraps around. Believe it or not, most dogs eventually get pretty tie-out savvy and eventually stop tangling themselves up.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Greater Swiss:
I think it could be as long as it's safe. Give him enough room to move around as he likes but not enough to reach something that he could tangle on, or move things he could get tangled on.
Usually a dog that has spent a lot of time outdoors tied up will be very wise about what they can and cannot do. Diesel is so good at this that I can lunge him like a horse without him pulling the lead at all and if he's walking and the leash tangles around his legs, I rarely have to intervene.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, maybe I'll get a tie out and try some different lengths with him and watch how he deals with them and reserve the long one for play time. I think with the super long one he forgets he is tied and wanders around the bush that is in the middle of the yard (I want to get rid of it but its an awesome lilac). 
I'm really not a fan of leaving dogs unattended alone outside, even with a fence, but especially on tie outs (especially with no one home, or even worse, just an e-fence like Diesel's previous owner had him on before the batteries died and he tied him). He is just so much obviously happier and more comfortable when he gets the chance to just chill outside. If we let him do it as much as he wanted without leaving him alone for more than 2 seconds we'd never even get to work, cook dinner or do chores lol. 
We don't have a fence, and we don't need one with Caeda (if we go in she wants to be in too), but since he is a foster we're not up to investing the money to install one. We do however have a walk out basement opening under the deck which gives tons of shade, open uninhabited field behind the house and it is completely hidden from the road, neighbors aren't too close either. We also have Caeda always letting us know if anyone walks around the front side of the house, all in all it is relatively safe.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I have owned quite a few dogs that never stepped foot in a house at any time during their lives. 

Would I do it again? If I get back into hunting dogs absolutely.... And they ain't going to be outside close to the house. Them noisy bastards will keep you from sleeping. 

I have done Kennel Runs, community pens, and chain and dog house (I did it in a fences area. With APBTs and some other breeds you almost have no choice than to do the chain and dog house thing. They will rip each others faces off through kennel fences. At least game hog dog type pits will. 

My grandfather at any one time, had probably 25 dogs. (About -15-17 bird dogs. Always had 6-10 hunting ready dogs, a couple of young dogs coming up and a couple of old timers. 5-7 cow dogs, Same thing, working ready dogs a couple of young ones and an old timer or two, and then a pet) And in my entire life he never had more than one dog at any given time that was allowed in the house. That was his "pet". That was usually his dove/duck retriever. Most of my childhood that was a Chessie named Snook... I hated that dog. The rest lived outside.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm really not a fan of outside dogs, then I learned that some dogs actually like it. So my view now on it is as long as the dog still gets to come in inside and has adequate food, water, shelter, and still gets walked and loved then yes, it's okay. But I'd like to know the dog still gets to go inside the house and doesn't remain outside the whole day.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

We have a outside dog. Vader. He likes being inside when he can but he really likes it outside. I would love him to be an indoor dog. but The reason is because my husky did not accept him when we adopted him. Its a violent fight if they get together, Vader who was use to being outside before we adopted him, ended up outside. Its the only way to ensure no one gets seriously injured. We could re-home him but he was crushed when he last family gave him up. We tried to give him back when it was clear it would not work with Leo but they refused. He has been with us for 2 yrs and he seems content and happy

He has a 1/4 acre of fenced in yard. I leave a corner of the grass long cause he loves to play in it. He has some trees for shade if he prefers. He has a sun room we converted into a kennel for him. Complete with his igloo dog house inside the sun room ( he loves his dog house ) And his dog dishes. and some carpeting to lounge on. We play with him and he has lots of fun toys and also our basset hound spends some time with him a few times a day. Since Vader does not get the constant attention of an indoor dog he gets to do all the special things. Such as. Come with me to work. Go for a lot of car rides. We go to the river to let him swim and play a couple times a week. He also goes on vacation with us. and if I go hiking I always bring him. He seems happy. I feel bad constantly he is outside all the time. I think he would like to be indoors more. it would also help his manners. but Leo won't stay outside and unlike Vader, Leo is a husky and much more capable of escaping the yard if left outside for any period of time. We do bring him in to get some love and attention but I feel like it could be MORE. but when you see him outside I smile inside. He basks in the sun with his belly up in the air. He will nap in the tall grass completely sound asleep in comfort. and he loves to run and play out there.

also Vader does sleep inside and on hot days or very cold days he usually comes with me to work or spends some time in the house and or if its not possible to do this ( very very rarely ) he is in and out of his basement kennel for breaks from the elements. He does fine in temps between 32* and about 85* once it gets much colder you can tell he is uncomfortable but I pack his dog house with fresh straw and he loves to bury himself in there. I also go out and check to make sure he is not cold and check his body make sure its all toasty warm on the cold days. If he is cold he comes in . Hot days he tolerates less then cold days. His kennel area is usually much cooler then outside but once it gets to hot even the kennel is hot. kid Pools. Fans. Cold water with ice. and trips inside to cool off. but its nice I can almost always take him to work with me during these times which he enjoys

instead of being littered with kids toys our backyard is littered with Vader toys. He has so many toys >.< and normally pieces of toys. lol sometimes Ill just buy him a toy because I know he will have a bunch of fun ripping it to pieces. His Fav toy his is kiddy pool. it use to be a pool now its just a huge chunk of plastic he loves to run around the yard with. He also loves Empty gallons because he can not get his jaws around them...so he makes a fun chase game out of them till he crushes them eventually. he loves rope toys. Squeaky toys but they only last about 2 seconds once he bites them. and those big ball toys with the handles they use for horses. he loves those a tough enough toy for him.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Equinox said:


> Reminds me of what my friend posted on Facebook the other day -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol i saw this too!I love that picture!


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

For me (just my situation and opinion for _myself_), an outside dog defeats the purpose of having a dog. I want to be around them all the time, lay in bed and snuggle with them, trip over them in the kitchen, ect. 

98% of the time I don't approve of outside dogs. Exceptions would be LGDs, ect.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Equinox said:


>


I LOVE this. My dogs are not outside dogs. But they love to be outside as much as possible. Lassie (RIP) would never want to come inside after our morning walks (before I left for work). So I bought her tie out chain (No fenced yard and I live beside a HUGE highway), and a big dog house. She was in heaven. Stayed there all day until I came home and she would come inside with me. Many of the family friends would come over and see her tied up outside and say crap about it. And all of my dogs have tie outs for when we are doing yard work. I think people assume we leave them out there.  They each have a 40' (or 50'?) tie out and dog house because we have a Huge yard and field that connect. Each tie out is tied to a tree (for shade) and they can not get tangled up with each other.

I have no problem with a dog being an outside dog as long as it likes it and gets what it needs. Clean water and food, exercise, loving, vet care, grooming, etc.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I think it depends on place, dog, and owner. 

I do have outside dogs and inside dogs. LGDs spend their time outside all the time. Sometimes one will come in do a counter surf, check toy bin and get petted before she is standing by the back door wanting to go back outside. The other two no way do they want to come in. I can prop open the door and those two would never come in. The chihs and other mutts are way too small to spend time outside alone. I do have to say though that (other than winter) I spend a lot of time outdoors. There always seems that more work needs to get done outside than inside when you have a chunk of property. 

Some indoor dogs can be just if not more neglected than outside dog.








This is just pure neglect in my eyes. 

Now my neighbors dogs have it made. She showed me the setup for her dogs and let me tell you. I wanted to sign a years lease to have a place like what her dogs have. Her son installed a window air conditioner in the dog house. A filtered on demand cooled water set up. In the winter the dog house is heated by a vent from the house. Not a bad life for a couple of stray dogs that happened upon her place and she decided to keep them.

Now if I lived within the city limits I would probably not have outside dogs. It depends on the dog. It is so annoying to be kept up by the neighbors outside dog who does nothing but bark all night.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

luv mi pets said:


> I think it depends on place, dog, and owner.
> 
> I do have outside dogs and inside dogs. LGDs spend their time outside all the time. Sometimes one will come in do a counter surf, check toy bin and get petted before she is standing by the back door wanting to go back outside. The other two no way do they want to come in. I can prop open the door and those two would never come in. The chihs and other mutts are way too small to spend time outside alone. I do have to say though that (other than winter) I spend a lot of time outdoors. There always seems that more work needs to get done outside than inside when you have a chunk of property.
> 
> ...


Wow that dog house sounds awesome!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I have definite views on this subject. First, I think there are few dogs who should live outdoors. Livestock guardian breeds, northern breeds such as sled dogs are pretty much it.

Any dog who lives outside should not be chained, they should be free to move about. Chains, et can be deadly to dogs. They should have very large runs, with whatever is needed for the climate where they live: AC, heat, overhead protection for the rain. I know someone with elk hounds and a husky with what she calls the dog house: looks like a mini house. Has heat, AC, tv for the humans to watch, fridge for both dogs and humans.

Ideally, I think these dogs should have inside time with their humans,unless the humans are outside lot.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I think it does depend on the dog and where you live. Susie was an indoor dog as a puppy but as she got older she spent more and more time outside. She has a good doghouse and a well fenced yard. In the winter time when it gets too cold, she lets me know if she wants inside and sleeps indoors but otherwise she is outdoors as she is more comfortable outside.

I have my yard divided into two and have started leaving Kris outside now when I am going somewhere and it is too hot for her to go with me. She is in the house when I am home and sleeps in her crate at night. They both get lots of attention and are not just stuck outside by themselves.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

CptJack said:


> You know, this raises an interesting question. Seeing a dog out in a yard WITHOUT a tie-out or dog house and no one thinks twice. If you give the dog a tie out (maybe it's a jumper, or climber or - who knows) or access to a dog house, and the assumption is that the owner is horrible. I get why the assumption changes to believing the dog is always out, but it's actually kind of sad. I think a lot of dogs who are just hanging out would benefit from or enjoy a dog house, even if they're allowed to use the people house at will.


This is a really great point. Really have nothing else to add to this except that I've definitely noticed the same...in fact, I would have been one of the guilty ones a few years back. 

Now, we frequently tie Trent out in front of the house so he can enjoy the weather and a nap on the grass (backyard is just brick now, so unfortunately not as enjoyable). It's probably his favorite place to be provided that it's not raining. The problem is that I'm absolutely sure all our neighbors are judging us as dog owners, so I actually end up sitting outside with him on the lawn. Usually for hours at a time! I should probably get a sign made instead. 

We have actually discussed building a dog house in the backyard when we buy a new house, because Trent enjoys being outside so much. My primary concern was that he'd never want to come back into the "people house" if he could choose to stay outside!



InkedMarie said:


> Any dog who lives outside should not be chained, they should be free to move about. Chains, et can be deadly to dogs.


Quick question, but aren't chained dogs free to move about? At least, essentially as free as they would be if they were unchained and fenced. Unless it's about the amount of space they have available to them...in which case I'd think of all the dogs I know of living happily in crowded apartments 

For example, this in the original post









seems to cover the area of a very small backyard (I've really seen them that small!) or the open space available in a studio apartment. It's also the same size as most kennels I'm finding on Google Images


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

treated proper I have no issues with outdoor dogs. my moms boss has been denied every rescue he has tried to adopt because his dogs are not allowed in the house...nevermind that he lives on a farm with his own business and office buildings on the property and the dogs are welcome in every other building on the property, taken to proffesional groomers every couple months, vetted yearly, hang out all day in the office with him and the staff, the staff take breaks to play with his dogs etc... the dogs have an AWESOME life but they are "outside dogs" which apparently makes them neglected. 

I know dogs that come to my work that are outside dogs and hardly neglected, one is a GSD that get 2 long walks a day plus at least 90 min of games in the yard..every day rain or shine..PLUS he comes to daycare once in a while for a little something extra. that dog gets more then 90% of inside dogs do but he lives outside so he is magically that dog that has it rough. anouther is a lab that only has the garage and yard..and daycare every day and training and runs out in the country and premium food... poor dog has it so rough lol. or an am. Eskimo. ..he is an outside dog...and his dad gives that dog EVERYTHING he could ever want. his "yard" is pretty much a dog park, the dog goes everywhere with him, his dad buys him ice cream cones, if he's not at daycare he is at work with his dad etc..

my own dogs? nope but Ladybug came close, I suspect she was an outside dog before I got her, she hated life inside, we built her a dog house and left her outside all day, we literally had to drag her inside at night and she slept in the bathroom. .there was no convincing her to sleep in my room with me. however when she hit 14 she started preferring inside and I would find her on the couch etc..she was old from the start, we just let her do whatever she wanted lol


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

I think it really depends on the dog. Pete would hate it, even the best outdoor setup would be really unfair to him, he just gets so much comfort from proximity to people. Some dogs seem to like it though so I think it can be a good choice if the dog is fulfilled and safe.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Manna wouldn't come in again last night, I think she's a outside sleeper because she doesn't want to leave the house during the day unless it's for a potty break or walk/dogpark. 
I can't really call her an outside dog can I? an indoor/outdoor? 
once winter comes she won't be sleeping outside, I only think she is now because of the cooler night temps of summer.

But I knew farm dogs that loved life, were loved by their people and life loved them. Nothing wrong with that, as long as everyone is happy and healthy.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Lady is an outside dog, its like pulling teeth to get her to come in, so she lives outside. She has a dog house, and more room to run than she knows what to do with, she gets fed twice a day (soft food because she is old and cant chew kibble anymore.) My mother is always out on the porch with her reading or petting or such (I'm in a different town now, so I cant be with her). She just likes being outside. She would get hot when she was inside even in the winter and lay next to the glass door to cool down. All in all she is an outside dog, and loves it. She simply doesn't like living indoors.

My current puppy is an indoor dog. Even though she sheds and chews and digs in blankets, she will always be an indoor dog. She hates going outside if I don't go with her. She wont even potty if I am not at least on the porch and preferably right next to her. She is getting more comfortable outside and will explore and zoom occasionally, but would much rather be inside with me. 

Also right now we have had a substantial problem with peoples dogs being stolen. And frankly I don't trust my neighbors and their children not to come pester my dog.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Equinox, well, yes, technically a chained dog can move about but that's not what I mean. Chains pose a danger to dogs; I think they should not be chained and should be free to move around a fenced in area.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Equinox, well, yes, technically a chained dog can move about but that's not what I mean. Chains pose a danger to dogs; I think they should not be chained and should be free to move around a fenced in area.


 I'm not Equinox, but...
What if they dig? I would rather have a dog that digs in a fence AND on a chain rather than risk the dog escapes.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

KodiBarracuda said:


> I'm not Equinox, but...
> What if they dig? I would rather have a dog that digs in a fence AND on a chain rather than risk the dog escapes.


I'm sure something can o wrong with each scenario. That's why I said " I think"


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Every dog I have owned (except for my boxer/lab Bryna) has been a primarily outdoor dog. My parents never really liked dogs inside, but now they don't mind it too much. Even still, my dogs were all treated fantastically. Huge insulated dog houses on our porch, they were all fed decent food inside, regularly bathed, vetted, etc. They were more socialized than a lot of house dogs that I have come across, as I literally brought them everywhere with me. They also preferred being outside (they all had thick double coats.) They loved coming in for scritches, but after about 15 minutes they were sitting by the door waiting to be let out. They weren't kenneled or tied, as we lived on a farm. They had it made, thats for sure.

That being said, I am not all for having dogs outside 24/7. It really depends on the dog and the owners.


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

Lucas was an outdoor dog before I got him, and although he LOVES being outside and is a rough and tumble dog who loves to hike, roll around in the dirt, swim in rivers, trail animal sents when I adopted him and he realized the joys of being indoors he without a doubt much prefers it! He had NO house manners AT ALL, and had no experience caring a much about what a human wanted from him, but he clearly adapted very quickly to being indoors. I don't think his previous owner who lived on a ranch was abusive or neglectful. Lucas worked, he was a working dog, he had a job (didn't require much cooperation with a person) and his previous owner supplied me with all Lucas's vet records, Lucas had plenty of shade and water, no cuts, abrasions or signs of neglect of abuse (although he has pressure calluses and very callused pads that crack pretty easily). The reason Lucas was given up was that he kept jumping the fence and his previous owner knew Lucas was miserable being tied out. He did the right thing for Lucas and himself (he didn't have the skill level to train a deaf dog to behave in the house-and Lucas has been a challenge for sure!)

The other dogs don't care much for being outside at all. Princess JJ only goes out to romp with other dogs (the only place rough playing is really allowed) and then wants to come right back in, Apollo has SA and only wants to go potty and come right back in, and Mia could take it or leave it.

I don't think it's always wrong to keep a dog outside, I think it depends on how it's done and what the dog prefers. An owner always has to think about giving a dog the best quality of life every day of that dog's life that they can.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Equinox, well, yes, technically a chained dog can move about but that's not what I mean. Chains pose a danger to dogs; I think they should not be chained and should be free to move around a fenced in area.



A proper chain spot set-up will not pose a danger. In many cases, chain spots are the safest way of containment. I'll be darned if I'd put my dogs outside unsupervised in just a fence. They'd be gone in .2 seconds.

My dogs are both inside and outside dogs, though they spend more time inside than not. I think if the dog is properly contained with adequate food/water, shelter and attention, there's nothing at all wrong with it.


----------



## unconditional (Feb 27, 2012)

I have 2 dogs and they both are 100% outside dogs. They never come inside. My boyfriend is allergic to dogs so we keep them outside and that does well. The fur that comes inside or dog furry car doesn't bother him. He also spends some time with the dogs and have been taking care of them when I'm away. Walking, feeding and giving attention, taking them to dog park etc.

We have selected the breeds to be suitable for living outside in our climate. Our first dog is a siberian husky and the second one is a KBD-mix. They have 22 square yard kennel that has a 6,6ft fence and a wooden floor. They have 2 dog houses, the old one is made of timber wood and has no isolation or heating. The newer house is bigger, and isolated and has heating. I've never turned the heating on though, it would be too hot for them. The newer house has a "porch", which has one wall practically open because the door is in it. It also has a "bedroom" where you enter from the porch trough a small door. In winter when it is really cold, like -30C or -22F, the husky sleeps in the bedroom and KBD-mix sleeps in the porch. When she wakes up, her black fur is covered with frost, but it doesn't seem to bother her at all. She could go to the warmer bedroom, but she doesn't want to. She also sleeps on the roof of the doghouse. And that is where she spends most of her time, watching the neighbourhood. The husky is an old guy so he doesn't jump to the roof, but lies on the small table I made for them. In summer like now, they sleep on a mattress I gave for them. Doghouse is too hot.










As you can see, they live just behind our window  Sera greets us every morning with some growling and "dancing" on the roof of the doghouse 

We walk them every day and we rollerblade and bike often. They get proper food. Mostly raw food and some premium quality kibble. They always have fresh water and clean environment. Whey have toys (which they don't use though) and bones to play with. I brush them and cut their claws weekly if needed. They are properly vaccinated and I give them worm medication twice a year. 

With Sera (the KBD-mix) I do search and rescue and practice for us being a dog rescue team. We train human tracking. We train and compete in obedience. We also have plans for agility. I train her about 3 times a week. 

I love my dogs as I would love an inside dog. I've had inside dogs before. Sera would like it inside, but she likes it outside too  When I visit my buddy who likes my dogs, I bring Sera with me and we sleep on the couch together. I often go outside and just sit in their kennel petting and loving them.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I have also seen good dog owners get turned down because of the fact the dog would be considered an outside dog. I think that some dogs should not be outside dogs. BUT, if these adopters are looking at dogs who in that region can and do live outside then those people should be able to adopt the dog. 

Plus, I think it is the region the dog lives in. A pitbull up in Minnesota in the winter with just a board dog house should not be an outside dog and a husky down in Florida during the summer should have some way to be able to go where there is air conditioning.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

LGDs IMHO are kind of exempt from judgment, because they always have company/companionship in the form of their flock, they often have very good shelter & are fed well. I have seen a good many LGDs that are actually happier when allowed to live outside in this way.

I have never been a fan of outside dogs or chaining dogs, even if the setup is "good". there is just too many things that can go wrong IMO.

As far as my dogs, they are outside unless I: A) am not home or B) its night time


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> I have never been a fan of outside dogs or chaining dogs, even if the setup is "good". there is just too many things that can go wrong IMO.


Could you please explain further? I'd really like to know the reasoning behind some of you thinking it's so dangerous.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Tainted said:


> Could you please explain further? I'd really like to know the reasoning behind some of you thinking it's so dangerous.


A dog chained without being in a fence has lost it's ability to get away from anything or anyone that may approach it. That means stray animals, wild life, and people - well meaning and otherwise. I don't have a problem with outside dogs, and I have no inherent hate of chains, but chains without a fence between the dog and the rest of the world, and with no human there to protect it? I'm not so okay with. The fence doesn't just keep the dogs in. It keeps things OUT.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

CptJack said:


> A dog chained without being in a fence has lost it's ability to get away from anything or anyone that may approach it. That means stray animals, wild life, and people - well meaning and otherwise. I don't have a problem with outside dogs, and I have no inherent hate of chains, but chains without a fence between the dog and the rest of the world, and with no human there to protect it? I'm not so okay with. The fence doesn't just keep the dogs in. It keeps things OUT.


This, I can agree with. If you have a dog contained using both methods, the better.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Tainted said:


> This, I can agree with. If you have a dog contained using both methods, the better.


Yeah. If I had a dog that wasn't okay with the other dogs and needed its own space, an escape artist, or whatever, I'd go with the chain inside the fence thing - and with the chain, of course, being too short to reach the fence, and out of the way of hazards, but that's just common sense. 

Dogs chained out without the fence makes me very, very nervous. I could be wrong, but I THINK that's what most people are reacting to when they're talking about chains being dangerous. I could be entirely wrong though, and if I am I'm also interested in hearing what they believe the danger is.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Yeah. If I had a dog that wasn't okay with the other dogs and needed its own space, an escape artist, or whatever, I'd go with the chain inside the fence thing - and with the chain, of course, being too short to reach the fence, and out of the way of hazards, but that's just common sense.
> 
> Dogs chained out without the fence makes me very, very nervous. I could be wrong, but I THINK that's what most people are reacting to when they're talking about chains being dangerous. I could be entirely wrong though, and if I am I'm also interested in hearing what they believe the danger is.


Exactly.

Yeah, dogdragoness said, "there is just *too many* things that can go wrong". So, if your reason is only just one of her many, I'd really like to hear the rest.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Tainted said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Yeah, dogdragoness said, "there is just *too many* things that can go wrong". So, if your reason is only just one of her many, I'd really like to hear the rest.


Poisoning? Am I really the only one that worries about that? The only way I'd keep my dog outside would be in a run behind a fence. So basically double-fenced. Maybe I am absolutely paranoid after losing a dog that way but it is what it is. I'd probably be much less concerned if I lived out in the country. But then you have to worry about coyotes. My neighbor's dog (golden retriever) got attacked by coyotes while in her fenced in yard. It's definitely a concern around here, even for a bigger dog. I also know two pit bulls that got in a scrap with a coyote once it jumped their fence. Coyote died but the pit bulls ended up going to the emergency vet for lots of stitches too. One got torn up really bad.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Poisoning? Am I really the only one that worries about that? *The only way I'd keep my dog outside would be in a run behind a fence. * So basically double-fenced. Maybe I am absolutely paranoid after losing a dog that way but it is what it is. I'd probably be much less concerned if I lived out in the country. But then you have to worry about coyotes. My neighbor's dog (golden retriever) got attacked by coyotes while in her fenced in yard. It's definitely a concern around here, even for a bigger dog. I also know two pit bulls that got in a scrap with a coyote once it jumped their fence. Coyote died but the pit bulls ended up going to the emergency vet for lots of stitches too. One got torn up really bad.


Portable kennel runs inside a yard with a couple horse trailer (rubber mats) on ground to prevent digging, 2 by 4s with sheets of galvanized for roof that can be bungied down for shade, nothing is 100% but that works. 

Having used stake out chains on training trips etc I like them but not unsupervised. But that's just me and trying to stay ahead of Murphy's law.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Galahad has wanted to sleep outside since he was around 6-8mos. It kinda hurt me he didn't want to sleep indoors anymore. I had never had outside dogs until this past year. Then Helios, Fantasia and Ambrosius decided to sleep outdoors too. I always give them a choice though and that is what they always choose. However, when outdoors I close off access to the full yard and make them stay in the 'little yard'. Also, although outdoors, they can still be in a kinda/sorta indoor area if. They have a partially enclosed kitchen on the back patio.
It’s already upper 70’s to 80 degrees overnight here so the dogs are quite comfortable out there. I think Galahad and Ambrosius prefer it outside because then they have 24/7 access to their kiddy pool. Being the youngsters that they are they prefer play over sleep and they loooove to pay in the water. Outside they have that. lol

Personally I would never keep a dog on a chain though because I've heard too many horror stories of tragic accidents happening while chained. At the very least I've seen many dogs wind themselves up around a pole or something and not able to reach their water or shade. In a climate like here that can be death within hours.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

In college I lived with a girl that kept her bloodhound outdoors only. She had a 10x10 kennel with big patio tiles on the bottom. I think she had a dog house in the winter, but I don't remember one for most of the time. She stayed in there at night and sometimes when we left, but she had a radio collar on with one of those wireless ones that makes a big circle in your yard. She seemed happy enough but living with her made me never, ever want a bloodhound!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

If you are running some sort of rescue or rehab facility, or if the dog is a working dog and is actually working outside, I completely understand. Otherwise, I don't really see the point in having a dog if you are going to leave it outside all the time. Just my opinion.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I think there is a responsible way to keep dogs outdoors, and I think some dogs might actually prefer it, but I just don't understand it for the most part. Unless you have a LGD or something, why get a pet just to leave it outdoors all the time? It's so much easier to forget about the dog and not give it adequate time/attention when it's outside and the weather is bad, or you get busy, etc. Maybe if the dog is just outdoors while the owners are gone, in a nice setup, then allowed in when people are home, that makes more sense.

So I don't think it's necessarily horrible or abusive to keep a dog outside, but I don't understand why the average pet owner would do it.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

elrohwen said:


> I think there is a responsible way to keep dogs outdoors, and I think some dogs might actually prefer it, ....


This-----^

I think it's cruel to get a dog and then just leave it as a lawn ornament.
But, as I said, with my dogs: some of them prefer to stay outdoors at night. I do let them in during the day if they want in. But, when home, I'm outdoors until about 20-30mins after dark. Being on a ranch I am always outdoors working on something. Naturally all the dogs are with me. The older ones will sometimes prefer to go inside with the A/C though. 
Either way, day or night, I give mine a choice as to where they want to be.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> *Poisoning? Am I really the only one that worries about that? * The only way I'd keep my dog outside would be in a run behind a fence. So basically double-fenced. Maybe I am absolutely paranoid after losing a dog that way but it is what it is. I'd probably be much less concerned if I lived out in the country. But then you have to worry about coyotes. My neighbor's dog (golden retriever) got attacked by coyotes while in her fenced in yard. It's definitely a concern around here, even for a bigger dog. I also know two pit bulls that got in a scrap with a coyote once it jumped their fence. Coyote died but the pit bulls ended up going to the emergency vet for lots of stitches too. One got torn up really bad.


 A dog can be poisoned when behind a fence, it wouldn't be that hard to get it in the run


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Tainted said:


> Could you please explain further? I'd really like to know the reasoning behind some of you thinking it's so dangerous.


It's just that people tend to abuse it by leaving the dog tied out all day everyday with no interaction, exercise or training. Chains are safer then tie out cables though I have seen a good few dogs come in with injuries from tie out cables when I worked in rescue & at the E vet. Imbedded collars are also a big problem here. 

I'm not saying it can't be done humanly or correctly I'm saying that I have never (personally) seen a permanent tie out setup that I was personally comfortable with. A dog tied out for a fee hours a day under supervision while the owner is home to me is acceptable. I just balk at the idea of tying a dog out 24 Hrs a day & leaving them out there when the owner isn't home.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Poisoning? Am I really the only one that worries about that? The only way I'd keep my dog outside would be in a run behind a fence. So basically double-fenced. Maybe I am absolutely paranoid after losing a dog that way but it is what it is. I'd probably be much less concerned if I lived out in the country. But then you have to worry about coyotes. My neighbor's dog (golden retriever) got attacked by coyotes while in her fenced in yard. It's definitely a concern around here, even for a bigger dog. I also know two pit bulls that got in a scrap with a coyote once it jumped their fence. Coyote died but the pit bulls ended up going to the emergency vet for lots of stitches too. One got torn up really bad.



I doubt you're the only one, but... It really isn't a concern for me. If it was, I wouldn't let them hang out in the fenced yard alone, either, and if I absolutely had to, I'd be more likely to put them on a tie out in the center of a fenced yard. That way they couldn't cruise around the perimeter and pick up anything that was tossed. The kennel wouldn't resolve that any more effectively; if they can get to the dog on a chain inside a fence, they can get to the dog in the kennel. Like I said, though, poisoning isn't something that's on my radar; it just doesn't seem to happen around here. 

Wild life and wild animals jumping fences - well, at some point you just kind of have to accept there's stuff you can't control and risks you're going to take. In a coyote heavy area, then yeah, get the industrial kennel with a floor and roof and welded wire, or... don't leave the dog out unsupervised, or maybe both. I don't know, I can imagine scenarios where horrible things happen, no matter what the thing you're doing is. I think I probably take more risks with wildlife by letting them hike and swim in wooded, off leash, wild areas than worrying about what wildlife is going to jump my fence, and I'm fairly sure if I ever do agility I'm taking more risks with injury. At some point it just becomes a risk/benefit analysis. 

Being chained would not be worth the risk for the dogs I have now. Would it be if I had a dog who was an escape artist or I had no fence and a dog who REALLY wanted to hang outside for hours on end? Very probably, because my perception of the benefit of the dog would be greater than the risks I see in tethering. Particularly tethering inside a fence.


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

My dog's an outdoor dog by necessity not choice. My parent's house. Their rules  When I move I want to have the option of making her outdoor/indoor. But mainly indoor.

But thankfully I think my parents yard (though small) is the best thing ever. I walk the dog 2 hours almost every day (sometimes I just use the laser pointer on the backyard when I cant walk her cuz I dont have anyone to watch the kid and she hates walking under the sun for 2 hours xD) and some obedience training for her mental exercise 

YARD:



























Cement floor, cement fence. Half the yard covered. A big laundry house with a bed so she can relax, a kennel whenever she wants. And even a mango tree giving her treats rofl 

And this door connect to the front of the house. Which I always have open except during the morning, cuz I'm cleaning and that dog is crazy with the hose and broom haha




























Vertually no way this dog can get out unless people leave it open xD And everything is locked! 

She gets walks, exercise, vet check, good food, play time. She is happy


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow Jan, your parents house is very pretty! I have always loved hacienda style homes


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

dogdragoness said:


> It's just that people tend to abuse it by leaving the dog tied out all day everyday with no interaction, exercise or training. Chains are safer then tie out cables though I have seen a good few dogs come in with injuries from tie out cables when I worked in rescue & at the E vet. Imbedded collars are also a big problem here.
> 
> I'm not saying it can't be done humanly or correctly I'm saying that I have never (personally) seen a permanent tie out setup that I was personally comfortable with. A dog tied out for a fee hours a day under supervision while the owner is home to me is acceptable. I just balk at the idea of tying a dog out 24 Hrs a day & leaving them out there when the owner isn't home.


 All of the things you mentioned are a result of irresponsible owners, and it probably wouldn't have made a difference had the dog been kept inside, the owners would still be irresponsible and probably would still pay little to no attention to the dogs..


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

dogdragoness said:


> Wow Jan, your parents house is very pretty! I have always loved hacienda style homes


Thanks! I honestly dont know what an hacienda style home is xD We live in Puerto Rico, our house is a regular house haha


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

JanJanBunny said:


> Thanks! I honestly dont know what an hacienda style home is xD We live in Puerto Rico, our house is a regular house haha


The hacienda style is the typical Latin American style with the courtyard and rooms all facing out into the center courtyard which often has covered areas for open-air dining and living, usually with a security gate or large front door and gate at the street entrance. I too like them very much and find them comfortable in the heat.

I actually wouldn't really even consider your dog an "outside" dog, Jan. When I lived in Nicaragua, most of the actual living space in the house was outdoors in the courtyard just like where your dog stays. Only the bedrooms and bathrooms were enclosed, everything else like living rooms and kitchen were covered but open to the courtyard and tiled or concrete floors. Since lots of "indoor" dogs aren't allowed in bedrooms, then it doesn't seem like an outside dog if he's living inside the family's living quarters.


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> Poisoning? Am I really the only one that worries about that? The only way I'd keep my dog outside would be in a run behind a fence. So basically double-fenced. Maybe I am absolutely paranoid after losing a dog that way but it is what it is. I'd probably be much less concerned if I lived out in the country. But then you have to worry about coyotes. My neighbor's dog (golden retriever) got attacked by coyotes while in her fenced in yard. It's definitely a concern around here, even for a bigger dog. I also know two pit bulls that got in a scrap with a coyote once it jumped their fence. Coyote died but the pit bulls ended up going to the emergency vet for lots of stitches too. One got torn up really bad.


Im not personally worried about poisoning at all or wild animals. My neighbors would never poison my dog, and the fence is too tall, at the back, for anyone to get in. Our houses are literally right next to each other, so no stranger can EVER get to the backyard. My dad is paranoid and pretty much built this house anti-theft or break in. 

And wild animals isnt a worry for everyone either. You also have to take in consideration where the person lives. For example, the biggest wild animal where I live are stray dogs. Puerto Rico doesn't have wild animals except birds. And I'm very sure birds are more afraid of my dog than my dog of them xD


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Shell said:


> I actually wouldn't really even consider your dog an "outside" dog, Jan. When I lived in Nicaragua, most of the actual living space in the house was outdoors in the courtyard just like where your dog stays. Only the bedrooms and bathrooms were enclosed, everything else like living rooms and kitchen were covered but open to the courtyard and tiled or concrete floors. Since lots of "indoor" dogs aren't allowed in bedrooms, then it doesn't seem like an outside dog if he's living inside the family's living quarters.


Well our house is pretty much enclosed. The only access she has is the yard, garage and front (pictured). Our living/dinning/kitchen/family room are all behind doors and such, so picture a normal house, with the front/garage/backyard added. Cuz my dad literally built them xD She can't go into the main house.

The doors to the living room and dinning room are closed, so she can't come in. What I do though, is put a baby gate against the door to the family room, leave that open so she can at least be in our presence when I'm too busy to place with her. She likes it, I might not be paying attention to her, but she's chilling sleeping near us. 

But yeah that's why I consider her an outdoor dog. Cuz she doesn't have any access to the main area of the house. And since weather where I live is a joke, it rains for like 5 minutes, and she has the roof everywhere, she doesn't come in in "bad" weather either. It doesn't snow in Puerto Rico, and coldest it gets here is 80 degrees, so sometimes its even colder outside than inside the house xD I even set up a pool in the hotter months because of hot it is! Thankfully the shaded yard helps


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

JanJanBunny said:


> Thanks! I honestly dont know what an hacienda style home is xD We live in Puerto Rico, our house is a regular house haha


Yeah, I'm from south Texas ... That's what we call them down here, sorry for the confusion or if I offended you unintentally.


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

dogdragoness said:


> Yeah, I'm from south Texas ... That's what we call them down here, sorry for the confusion or if I offended you unintentally.


Nah nothing to be offended about x) Its cool to know our house has a name rofl Now Im gonna go around saying that haha


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

JanJanBunny said:


> Im not personally worried about poisoning at all or wild animals. My neighbors would never poison my dog, and the fence is too tall, at the back, for anyone to get in. Our houses are literally right next to each other, so no stranger can EVER get to the backyard. My dad is paranoid and pretty much built this house anti-theft or break in.
> 
> And wild animals isnt a worry for everyone either. You also have to take in consideration where the person lives. For example, the biggest wild animal where I live are stray dogs. Puerto Rico doesn't have wild animals except birds. And I'm very sure birds are more afraid of my dog than my dog of them xD


That's the reason mine come in at night, wild hogs & coyotes are a big problem in my area.


----------

